# PSYCHOPATHS ARE MOST LIKELY TO DRIVE B.M.W.'s,AUDI's & ELECTRIC CARS.



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

It's been studied. . .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Gold Paint & Custom License plates are also leading indicators of psychopathic drivers.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Interesting that Psychopaths prefer Electric Vehicles . . .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Hybrid drivers are also high on the list in testing.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I don't know how psychopathic I am, but my internal debate over whether I should get a custom plate centers around how it might be used to help me manipulate people. On the other hand, I also enjoy the anonymity of the more difficult to remember standard plates.

The BMW or electric car thing makes sense too. The former makes everyone think you are rich and the latter makes everyone think you are eco-friendly. No one will be swayed by your gas powered Kia.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2021)

Owner of an electric car for 4 years.

The upkeep on my tires is more expensive per mile than the price of electricity.

It takes money to save money. Invest in yourself. Go psychopathic and get an electric car. That is, after you have dug yourself out of the hole of debt that your internal combustion engine upkeep on Uber will put you in.

Sometimes it's hard to see the financial hole that you are putting yourself in when you are burying your head in an adjacent pile of sand. Your markets may vary.

In all seriousness, Audi and BMW -- Yes, very psychopathic.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Ford F-150s too


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

They need to find that girl that found a way to make a car run off oranges. I remember seeing it on the news years ago.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Audi drivers, definitely.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

Bro I drive a gold EV/hybrid, what are you trying to say? Gold cars are cheaper than other colors and gas is expensive. That makes me a psychopath? Also GJ on the post formatting, I love having to scroll for five minutes before reading shit.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UbaBrah said:


> Bro I drive a gold EV/hybrid, what are you trying to say? Gold cars are cheaper than other colors and gas is expensive. That makes me a psychopath? Also GJ on the post formatting, I love having to scroll for five minutes before reading shit.


Could be . . . The Damn we site throws that blank space in there


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Audi, BMW, Mercedes, Subaru WRX, Honda Civic and any woman driving a luxury SUV are the worst.

Hybrid/EV drivers come in two classes, the hypermiling douchbags that should be beaten with a gas hose, and the hell bent for leather racing EV drivers who should have their license revoked for stupidity


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

UbaBrah said:


> Bro I drive a gold EV/hybrid, what are you trying to say? Gold cars are cheaper than other colors and gas is expensive. That makes me a psychopath? Also GJ on the post formatting, I love having to scroll for five minutes before reading shit.


Gas is still cheaper for you compared to Eth Gas Fee's.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

My last car was a BMW, though it was black, not really into the gold but now I’m rethinking that I might need that if I get another BMW


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Hybrid drivers are also high on the list in testing.


Great. I bought a hybrid CR-V last month and am planning on trading my Accord for a Hybrid model soon. Guess I better study up on how to be a psychopath.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Hexonxonx said:


> Great. I bought a hybrid CR-V last month and am planning on trading my Accord for a Hybrid model soon. Guess I better study up on how to be a psychopath.


Honda owners are ALSO high on the list . . .

" DOUBLE WHAMMY ".

AT LEAST ITS NOT A GOLD B.M.W


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Frontier Guy said:


> Audi, BMW, Mercedes, Subaru WRX, Honda Civic and any woman driving a luxury SUV are the worst.
> 
> Hybrid/EV drivers come in two classes, the hypermiling douchbags that should be beaten with a gas hose, and the hell bent for leather racing EV drivers who should have their license revoked for stupidity


So we got it

You hate anyone who drives a great car.

Cools

Odds are YOU are the road raging idiot that will die of a heart attack at 75 mph in rush hour traffic killing 4 and holding up traffic for 300,000 fellow drivers


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Amos69 said:


> So we got it
> 
> You hate anyone who drives a great car.
> 
> ...


No, I hate a-holes behind the wheel, and based on what I see daily, which is far more than you, drivers of those vehicles fit in the category of a-holes.

No, I'll probably die behind that wheel at 80 mph and kill 8 to 10, and hopefully maim at least 20, as for the other 300,00 screw'em


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Frontier Guy said:


> No, I hate a-holes behind the wheel, and based on what I see daily, which is far more than you, drivers of those vehicles fit in the category of a-holes.
> 
> No, I'll probably die behind that wheel at 80 mph and kill 8 to 10, and hopefully maim at least 20, as for the other 300,00 screw'em


So, YES.

You are the psychopath you claim to hate.


Carry on.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Amos69 said:


> So, YES.
> 
> You are the psychopath you claim to hate.
> 
> ...


I prefer sociopath, I have no desire to kill or harm


----------

